# Riss im Betonteich - womit reparieren?



## 123nusha (23. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem unser Betonteich im letzten Jahr kontinuierlich etwas Wasser verloren hat, haben wir
ihn im Herbst schweren Herzens leergeräumt. Heute haben wir das Becken gesandstrahlt und
wollten eigentlich anfangen, es mit Dichtschlämme zu streichen. Wir haben jetzt aber einen knapp 1m langen, vertikalen Riss von ca. 0,5mm Breite gefunden, verursacht wahrscheinlich von den Wurzeln einer 25m-Tanne, die bis letzten Herbst in der Nähe des Teichs stand...
Wie sollen wir den Riss reparieren: Keilförmig aufstemmen, Zement rein, Dichtschlämme drüber? Oder mit Kunstharz abdichten? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Rissen in Betonteichen?  
Der Teich hat zwar schon einige Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel, ist aber ansonsten in sehr gutem Zustand. Folie möchten wir auf keinen Fall legen, dafür sind die Wände zu steil, und schön finden wir Folie auch nicht.
Viele Grüsse,
Petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riss im Betonteich - womit reparieren?*

Servus Petra

Wenn auch verspätet

Herzlich Willkommen ..... wir hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen 

Also mit Dichtschlämme würde es sicher gehen 
Soll ja Riss überbrückend sein.

Die Tanne ist entfernt  interpretiere ich die Punkterl richtig 

Wie sieht es mit Pflanzstufen aus .....

Frage deshalb, weil ich vermute das noch Substrat in die Pflanzzonen eingebracht werden sollte .... und ob die mechanische Belastung die Dichtschlämme aushält 

Ein/mehrere Fotos wären sehr hilfreich 

Ich sehe gerade du hast dieses Thema schon mal besprochen 

Hat sich am Riss was verändert


----------



## 123nusha (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riss im Betonteich - womit reparieren?*

Hallo Helmut,
genau, die Tanne ist im Winter gefällt worden und die Wurzeln so gut es ging gefräst.
Nach der Sanierung wollen wir außer Krebsscheren und anderen nicht im Grund wurzelnden Pflanzen nur noch Seerosen einsetzen, und zwar in einem Korb auf dem Boden des Teichs.
Die zu reparierende Stelle wäre davon nicht betroffen. Ich habe das Thema noch mal gepostet, weil wir den Schaden jetzt zum erstenmal in seiner ganzen "Pracht" sehen und auch Fotos schicken können. Ich hoffe, es klappt mit dem Hochladen...


----------

